# Happy Birthday/s WillC, Turbochef422, SameGuy



## Von blewitt (Apr 21, 2013)

It's already the 22nd over here so a Big Happy Birthday to Will, Nick & Francesco

Hope all you guys have a great day whatever you get up to


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 21, 2013)

happy birthday gentleman!


----------



## Benuser (Apr 21, 2013)

Have a good time, guys!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy birthday everyone. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 21, 2013)

Yowza! A lot of cool guys in the last half of April, huh?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy birthday fellas!

:hbday:


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 22, 2013)

so many birthdays this month, happy birthday to all this month! =D


----------



## chinacats (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Guys! Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Cheers!


----------



## TB_London (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Birthdays


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 22, 2013)

This is very efficient! Happy birthday guys - 

<M


----------



## MadMel (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Birthdays!


----------



## jigert (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy birthdays, you guys!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Harpy harpy


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday guys!!


----------



## ejd53 (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy birthday everyone.


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! 

Growing up eating home-cooked Italian I still always shudder when I risk eating at an Italian restaurant but I told my wife the only thing I wanted was to take her, my mom, MIL, sister and BIL out for supper... to the area's best restaurant, a nice Italian trattoria. And it was amazing! Service was trattoria-casual, but the food was great; I had an appetizer of polenta with little veal polpette dolloped with the house marinara and shaved Reggiano, followed by a superb stuffed veal "bracciola" (prosciutto and cheese) with a great presentation. The place was packed as it is seven nights a week (lots of regulars, a good thing I guess), and this morning I read a _scathing_ review of the place from last week's paper (online)! LOL

I had a good meal.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 22, 2013)

Belated Happy Birthday, everyone! Francesco, glad you celebrated with a great dinner.


----------

